# Gas pressure regulator question



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi all
Have got a replacement oven for our Rockwood, the original is in the garage awaiting someone buying it lol, the replacement oven is a Spinflo unit.
My question is that the pressure regulator that was fitted to the Magic Chef cooker is stamped as being 1/2 Psi, this converts to 34.473millibars. Is it ok to reuse this regulator to supply the replacement cooker? I can step down the pipe from 1/2" to 5/16" and get the flexible pipe across to the cooker, but I am concerned about getting the pressure correct.

Many thanks in advance

Keith


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Keith

I presume that your new cooker is set for 37mbar? If so I wouldn't think it will make a jot of difference, the pressure variation is very small.


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

Copy of a previous post of mine.
Hope it helps 
The update for this is that this weekend I purchased and fitted a Stoves 500 D.I.T unit. 
Cost £395 inc vat for a Hob/Grill/Oven/Pan storage all in one unit. 
Bought from Narrow boat chandler Lime Kiln Marina at Wolverhampton which was MUCH cheaper than any R.V dealer or European motorhome dealer I tried. 
Unit states that it's suitable for Butane at 26Mb or Propane at 37Mb where-as American on board gas systems run on Propane at 27.5Mb. 
After talking to Stoves technical department, thay assured my that the units are tested down to 25Mb and that the worst that could happen was that it would only run at 80% effieciency, thus possibly not hot enough. 
Anyway, fitting took a bit of messing about with the trim to get a nice finish and allow the original oven to be replaced when we part ex in a couple of years. 
Missus Z cooked a lovely roast duck with veg last night and declared her acceptance so I can look forward to lots of lovely jubblie! 
We'll keep our eye on it's performance in the coming weeks but i recon we're on a winner after 2 R.V's and 6 years of cr*ppy American ovens.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for the replies Ken and Zaskar....

Sanity check really as I don't like messing with gas 8O 8O 8O 

Cooker fitted today, all cabinet work complete, pipework installed and leak tested and the cooker was lit with no surprises 8) 8) 8) 
I am really looking forward to a decent meal in the Rockwood at the weekend.............

I am goint to sort out some nice stainless steel sheet tomorrow to finish off the installation with some nice cleanable trim. I will try to remember to take before and after pics, to late for the old cooker as it is out now, but the kitchen area should be rather swishy.....

Keith


----------

